# Thinking of Kizmet



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Hank, what a sad anniversary. She was a beautiful girl. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kizmet was such a beautiful girl and I know how hard it is to lose a dog far too young. I'm glad that Orianna and Brooke are there to comfort you on sad anniversaries like this one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She was much too young to go. So sorry Hank.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Kizmet is a beautiful girl and so sad that she went to the bridge far too soon.

Run free sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hank*

Hank

I am so very sorry about your beautiful Kizmet, but I agree that Oriana & Brooke have been a blessing.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So sorry you had to lose her so young. I will remember her today with love and prayers.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. I will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Anniversaries are just so difficult (((HUGS))).

Kizmet was a beautiful and talented girl. While no one can take her place she sent you Oriana and Brooke to help your heart heal.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't believe it's been 4 years already. Miss that little girl so much. But everyone's right, she definitely knew what she was doing when she sent Oriana and Brooke your way! She wanted to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sad for you today, Hank. But I know how it feels to have your special pup send you such sweet babies! I am so grateful for Sasha. God bless you. You know Kizmet is smiling down at you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So hard and so sad... but you have a gorgeous crew as "back up." I love those Golly G dogs. I used to love to watch Wheezer compete as her age advanced.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are no consoling words for such a loss. Remembering Kizmet. . .


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Girl ~ Gentle Rooos To You Always


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Kizmet was a beautiful girl...RIP sweetie.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kizmet. Rest easy sweet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Kizmet was one of the most beautiful goldens I have seen. I am sorry you lost her so young.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are right Kizmet was taken too soon but she gave you a wonderful gift, your other girls. Kizmet is a beautiful girl. RIP Sweet girl


----------

